# 1999-2000 6.5L GM diesel, any good?



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

I have heard the horror stories about GM's 6.5L diesel. Most people seem to be saying that the 94-98 models were most troublesome. However, I have also heard from a few dealers and mechanic friends that many of the problems on the 94-98 engines were addressed and corrected on the 99 and 00 models. Engines built in those 2 years are apparently quite good. Does anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

I have a 98 and no trouble.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I also have a 98 with no major issues. The FSD went out at 50K and the dealer insisted on replacing the entire pump at that time as well. Also had the glow plugs replaced at 65K. The engine has a 5 yr 100K warranty w/$ 100.00 deductable, and the injection system has a 11 yr 120mi warranty with no deductable.
Over all the engines are ok, you will never get the performance or life out of them as a Cummins or even a PS, but they should go to 200K with little trouble. Oil changes every 2500 mi and fuel filters every 10K at the most.
Dino


----------

